# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino - ứng dụng công nghiệp >  chuoi cach dien ko link

## congtycpNPC

*Chuỗi cách điện Polymer 25, 35kV-100kN; 25, 35kV-120kN, 110kV, 220kV*

*Chi tiết Chuỗi cách điện polymer (silicon, composite) 25kV, 35kV, 110kV, 220kV, 500kV
 -Cách điện polymer (polymer insulator) hay còn gọi là cách điện silicon (silicon insulator), cách điện composite (composite insulator), chuỗi cách điện, ... được sử dụng làm cách điện trong các công trình đường dây và trạm biến áp.*

*- Chuỗi Cách Điện Polymer (polymer insulator) được chế tạo bằng vật liệu polymer (silicon rubber, composite), chuỗi cách điện gồm các loại tải trọng từ 100kN đến 120kN. Được sử dụng làm Cách điện cho chuỗi đỡ đơn, đỡ kép, đỡ lèo, .. Cách điện cho chuỗi néo đơn, néo kép, ... Cách điện đứng trong các trạm biến áp. Các nhà sản xuất thiết bị nhất thứ (máy cắt, cầu dao cách ly, chống sét van, TU, TI) cũng đang thử nghiệm dùng chuỗi cách điện polymer để thay thế cho cách điện gốm.
 - Chuỗi Cách điện polymer (polymer insulator) đa dạng chủng loại, thích hợp với các môi trường lắp đặt, nó có đặc tính nhẹ và giá thành rẻ hơn so các loại cách điện khác như cách điện gốm, cách điện thủy tinh (glass insulator). Do vậy, sử dụng chuỗi cách điện polymer việc thi công cũng trở nên đơn giản hơn.
 - Hiện nay tại Việt Nam, chuỗi cách điện polymer được sử dụng rộng rãi cho các đường dây 25kV, 35kV.*

**

**

**



*- Ngoài ra, một số dự án đường dây 500kV cũng đang đưa chuỗi cách điện polymer vào sử dụng để thay thế cho cách điện thủy tinh truyền thống.
 - Chuỗi Cách điện polymer (polymer insulator) được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn IEC 61109.*

*NPC-chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp Chuỗi Cách Điện Polymer 25, 35kV-100kN; 25, 35kV-120kN, 110kV, 220kV. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để biết thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm Chuỗi Cách Điện Polymer 25, 35kV-100kN; 25, 35kV-120kN, 110kV, 220kV, mua bán và báo giá Chuỗi Cách Điện Polymer 25, 35kV-100kN; 25, 35kV-120kN, 110kV, 220kV.*

Địa chỉ: số 33, ngõ 174 đường Tam Trinh, Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.

Hotline : 096 309 0216 (Ms Thủy-P.kinh doanh)( zalo, viber, messenger, wechat)

             096 905 8379 (Ms Hạnh-P. kinh doanh)(….)

             098 835 5275

Email: npcvn1@gmail.com,

npcvn2@gmail.com

Website: http://thietbidiennpc.com/

----------

